# Programmierkabel für JUMO Messumformer,bzw Anschlussbelegung



## dollmas (5 Februar 2006)

Hallo, 
ich habe mehrere JUMO Zweidraht Meßumformer mit digitaler Einstellung.

JUMO dTRANS T03 B

Auf der Webseite von Jumo hab ich zwar die standard Anschlussbelegung gefunden, jedoch die Serielle Schnittstelle ist nicht weiter beschrieben. 
Momentan ist der Meßbereich von -50° bis +50° eingestellt. Ich möchte jedoch von ca. 0-120° messen können.

Hat irgendjemand die Anschlussbelegung der Schnittstelle (das wäre schon mal ein Anfang     ) dieses Umformers?
Muss die orginal Jumo Software zum Programmieren genutzt werden oder gibt es was vergleichbares?

Kann ich anders den Meßbereich erweitern?

Danke schon mal...

mfg Tom


----------



## Minisalami (7 Februar 2006)

*Jumo dtrans*

Habe mal die Anschlußbelegung herauszufinden. Die Programmierschnittstelle ist die dunklen Bereich quadratische Vertiefung
mit den 4Pins. Das weißt du wohl schon.
Es gibt dazu ein Standartkabel VARTN:95/00301315
das ist dummerweise auf der anderen Site in einem Doppel Sub D  25/9 
mit einer Decoder Platine versehen. 
Kann dir das Kabel ausleihen. Software habe ich nicht dazu . Aber wie ich 
Jumo kenne haben die ihr "Know How" geschütz. Und es lohnt sich nicht wegen einen MU den Aufwand zu Betreiben. Habe noch einen Haufen alter MU´s die das ohne Programmieraufwand machen. 
Die Platine vom Decoder hat Übrigens die Nummer 206754-27
vieleicht ist dir der Typ bekannt.


----------



## dollmas (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo, 

danke schon mal fürs Angebot! Dann muss ich mal schauen ob ich die Software irgendwo auftreibe.
Evtl. komm ich auf dich nochmal zurück!

Wo bekommt man günstige Messumformer (bei denen man auch selbst den Meßbereich bestimmen kann, z.B. mit Lötbrücke wie bei den alten Jumo's). Wenn ich so in ebay schaue, dann muss ich gut mit 50€ pro Umformer rechnen.....

Danke 
Tom


----------



## dollmas (9 April 2006)

*Hab einen!!*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir jetzt so ein Kabel + Software selbst zugelegt! Falls jemand Bedarf zum Umstellen eines Umformers hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden...

Tom


----------



## Conan100 (29 März 2007)

Hallo Tom,

ich bin günstig an einen Jumo dTRANS T02 gekommen. Und nun suche ich das ganze Web durch um erstmal irgendwie an die Software + Kabel zu kommen, außer es bei Jumo zu bestellen.
Wo hast du dein Kabel + Software her? War das Zeug teuer?

(Probelem ist, das Konfigurationsmenü ist gesperrt. Ich will ihn von PT100 auf PT1000 umstellen. Dieses soll sich nur mit dem PC-Setupprogramm entsperren lassen.)

MfG
Torsten


----------



## dollmas (2 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe das Programmierkabel dann schließlich bei Jumo bestellt, da ich keinen anderen Anbieter fand... Allerdings hat mich das Kabel mit Software ca 120€ gekostet (wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann).

Das Umstellen des Messbereichs ist aber nicht mal so einfach wie ich dachte, (mit einem Mausklick ist das nicht getan), man braucht Widerstände zum Abgleichen usw...

Wenn die Umstellung von PT100 auf PT1000 auch möglich ist, wird das aber vielleicht einfacher sein. Ich kann mir meinen Sensor nochmal anschauen und dir Bescheid geben.. Falls es möglich ist, könnte ich ihn dir auch Umstellen..

Ich kann aber nicht versprechen, dass ich es diese Woche schaffe, bin grad am Umziehen.. (ist es eilig??)

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Conan100 (4 April 2007)

Hallo Tom,

für den ein- oder zweimaligen Gebrauch lohnt es sich nicht 120€ oder über 100€ auszugeben. Die Steuerung die ich damit ersetzen wollte ist vom Hersteller nach Eingang noch am gleichen Tag repariert und Nachmittags schon wieder auf dem Weg zu mir gewesen.
Ich werde es aber trotzdem mal Versuchen die Meßumformer auf PT1000 umzustellen und dann zu betreiben. Mal sehen, ich kenne bei mir einen Meß- und Regeltechniker bei dem ich auch schon mal angefragt habe. Er wollte das Kabel und die Software zwecks Nachbau und Kopie nicht rausrücken. Vielleicht hat er ja mal Zeit mir die Meßumformer umzustellen/freizugeben.
Wenn nicht, dann melde ich mich nochmal bei dir. Ist jetzt ja nicht mehr so eilig, da das Original schon wieder eingebaut ist. Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, dann melde ich mich mal bei dir. Mit der Post geschickt ist ja nicht so teuer. Wäre dann ne Möglichkeit.
Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Torsten


----------

